# Unused Donor Samples



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi All


Not sure where to post this.  However, I have recently imported 4 UK Compliant donor semen samples from Xytex in the US to a reputable London based fertility clinic that I am no longer needing.  Xytex are unable to accept them back once they have left their premises as they cannot guarantee how they have been 'treated' at other organisations.  


I could simply ask the clinic to destroy them for me, but this seems such a terrible waist particularly given the scarcity of donors in the UK. 


I have approached the clinic to find out if it is possible for someone else to receive them in my stead.  They are not sure if this is possible or not or what extent of paperwork with the HFEA and Xytex, etc, will need to be completed to transfer them from my name to somebody else's.


However, this is just a shout out to see if anybody would be interested in receiving them.  If so, please IM me and we can then liaise with the clinic as appropriate to see if it is indeed possible to transfer them or not.


Or, I would be very grateful to hear from anyone as to the viability of this scheme if anyone has encountered the same circumstance.  Of any other informed advice regarding this.


Thanks all.


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi.  I would also have liked to "donate" my remaining donor semen straws and also two remaining frosties (created from donor egg and sperm) to others.  However, I have been advised by my clinic that this would not be possible unless the consent was obtained from the original donors, as although I have paid for them, they are not my gametes.  It is extremely frustrating, particularly with respect to the frosties.   


Hope you manage to find a way through.


A-Mx


----------

